# Error bei Reset()



## Bengaltiger (19. Feb 2011)

Hallo

ich bekomme eine Fatal Error bei meinem Spiel, 
wenn die methode reset() aufgerufen wird.


```
public void reset(){
    removeAllActors();
    doPause();
}
```










Mfg


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Feb 2011)

Wenn wir die Methoden removeAllActors und doPause nicht kennen, wie soll dieser Code weiterhelfen? Der Fehler wird bestimmt nicht von diesem Codestück hervorgerufen
Diese reset-Methode taucht nicht mal in dem Stacktrace auf den du gepostet hast
Dafür eine Menge anderer unbekannter Methoden...


----------



## Runtime (19. Feb 2011)

Wenn man die Fehlermeldung lesen würde, sähe man, dass die Exception von einem Vector geworfen wurde.


----------



## jonius (19. Feb 2011)

Schreibe uns mal die Methoden, in der die Zeile 1253 liegt. Dort scheint ein Zugriff auf ein Element mit einem Index stattzufinden, der gar nicht existiert. Heißt: Wenn der Vector 5 Elemente enhält und du greifst zum Beispiel auf Element 5 zu, wirft es den Fehler, da in diesem Falle nur die Indizes 0 bis 4 zulässig wären.


----------



## Bengaltiger (20. Feb 2011)

hmm hab keine zeile 1253

kann es sein dass es an meiner array liste liegt?


----------



## Simon_Flagg (20. Feb 2011)

fang dir die exception mit trycatch ab, lass dir mit einer joptionpane den stacktrace e.printStacktrace ausgeben und nimm die oberste zeile, in der eine deiner methoden vorkommen und schau dir die zeile an

lg


----------



## Bengaltiger (20. Feb 2011)

simon danke für deine hilfe

bin aber ein anfänger in diesem bereich, da musste mir schon (fast) alles vorsagen^^


----------



## Simon_Flagg (20. Feb 2011)

ok....

du hast eine ahnung, wo die exception geschmissen wird? um diese befehle dort schreibst du ein trycatch:

```
try {
//Dein Code
} catch (Exception e) {
  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e.printStackTrace()); // kann sein, dass du einen import adden musst --> import javax.swing.JOptionPane oben bei den Imports hinzufügen
}
```

wenn du keine ahnung hast, wo der code ist, wirds unbequem. du könntest bei jeder Methode, die du aufrufst hinten anfügen throws Exception, so:

```
public void Methode() throws Exception
```

und dann hüllst du die ganze main-Methode in trycatch --> alle befehle der methode stehen im try-block

lg


----------



## jonius (20. Feb 2011)

Du kanns auch mal die beiden Methoden uns schreiben:  removeAllActors(); und doPause();!


----------



## Bengaltiger (20. Feb 2011)

simon danke ich probiers aus

jonius die sind vorgefertigte methoden, die hab ich aus der dokumentation entnommen


----------



## Bengaltiger (20. Feb 2011)

simon klappt iwie net

habs mir ner einzelenen methode versucht z.B.


```
private void win(){
     reset();
     addActor(new Actor("sprites/win.gif"), new Location(300,300));
     return;
                  }
```
so versucht:

```
private void win(){
 try{
     reset();
     addActor(new Actor("sprites/win.gif"), new Location(300,300));
     return;
} catch (Exception e) {
  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e.printStackTrace()); // kann sein, dass du einen import adden musst --> import javax.swing.JOptionPane oben bei den Imports hinzufügen
}
                  }
```

doch klappt net dann klappt JOptionPane.. net klappt bei void net sagen die mie

wenn ich das try davor mache gibt er mir illegal start an


----------

